# Pearson Triton



## jbarros (Jul 30, 2002)

ok, so, after some basic preliminary investigation I am considering a pearson triton as my first liveaboard/crusing boat. I''m currently on a little 22'' day sailer, but long to have a boat with.. oh... a real head, a shower, luxery items like that. 


realy though, I''ve been looking at the saucilito built boats, as the thought of recoreing a wood cored deck spooks/annoys me. 

I like the fact that they''re supposedly solid, and I like the asthetics of the alberg designs. I heard they sail ok, and I the pricetag (sometimes under $8000) is realy atractive. I''m ok doing work on older boats. (just finished rewiring and brightening my little 20''er for sale) 


I''m ok doing some work, and I dont need a race boat, but I want something that''s solid built and that I can single hand as my skills get better. I want to do primarily coastal cruising for now, but going around the world isnt too far, and will probibly be on my next boat. my "coastal cruise" may extend as far down as peru depending on my funds. 


but enough of plans. people who own them or who''ve sailed them, or who''ve found reasons not to, please give me some feedback and your own personal experiences. 

Thanks.

-- James


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I cruised aboard a friend''s Pearson Triton 28 quite bit, 15 or more yrs ago, offshore New England. I felt it was a wonderful boat then, roomy enough for a bunch of guys and sturdy enough to take just about anything the sea could throw at it. We had a lot of confidence in her and she served us well. My friend lived aboard during the summer.

Today however, I would say that this boat is very slow, has a very short waterline, narrow beam and few creature comforts. The build is very solid though unsophisticated. It is unknown how age affects the boat and its components, as this tends to be a maintenance/use issue. 

SO, it depends on your budget and your goals. If you need a bluewater cruiser for under $10k, this could be a good choice. If you are looking for a similar design, but superiod quality, speed and comfort, then an Alberg 30 or Bristol 32 would be good options...but in the $20''s. 

Really depends on your budget and use.

Hope this helps


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

James,

There is an amazing website at http://www.triton381.com/ about a Pearson Triton that was restored. The boat is Glissando and is owned by Tim and Heidi Lackey.

Check out the site and you can email Tim. He checks his email frequently and seems to know an awful lot about the Triton.

best of luck

Mike


----------



## jbarros (Jul 30, 2002)

yhea, but 381 was an east coast boat. It''s partialy his recoring of the deck that scared me about them. I''m hoping to get a glass boat where I dont have to worry about wood getting soggy and rotting away on me. but I will email him. Thanks. 

As for the speed issue, it''s not one, realy. The price issue is a large one. If I can get a boat under $10,000, I can get one this year. If I cant, then I cant get one any time in the near future. Most cruisers I know have said go small, go now, so... 

Creature comforts are a personal thing. Personly, I''ll have to rip stuff apart and make a hot water shower somehow. Other than that, the acomidations apear sufficient. I dont require much in the way of creature comforts other than a warm shower and a dry place to sleep. 

Provided there are no horror stories popping up like with the last boat I was looking at (catalina 27 and the "catalina smile", etc!!!) this may look like what I''m looking at. Now I just need to hitch a ride on one and see how I like em. 

Anyone in SoCal need crew for some day sailing or a trip out to the islands? 

-- James


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

James

I appreciate the situation you are in and hope you will find the right boat for you. You raise one additional issue, I have thought of as I search my memories of cruising on the Triton. 

You said you want a dry place to sleep. As I recall (and I could be mistaken) the Triton I cruised on was not insulated in any way and did not have any kind of cabin liner. In New England (warm days, cool damp nights), this resulted in the inner fiberglass "sweating" in the forward cabin where I usually slept. Obviously, this can be addressed with either insulation or a liner of sorts.

Just wanted to mention it. 

Also, other boats you may be able to get for around $10k (their asking will be higher and you will negotiate down), that might suit your purpose could be:

Bristol 32/30/29
Tartan 30
Mariner 28
Cape Dory 28/27

All of the above would be faster, more comfortable and more able than the Triton. 

As for speed...sure, you don''t need speed... but you do need a boat that will be powerful enough to get you to weather or take you to a lee shore in a blow. I have personally witnessed many small boats trying to run to port when the going gets rough and completely unable to do so. Not saying the Triton cannot do this, just saying it is a consideration.

Hope this helps.

John


----------



## jbarros (Jul 30, 2002)

Thanks, you answered my next question before I asked it. 

I was reading over another post, and realized I was going about this in the wrong way. I picked a boat and said, "will this do what I want" instead of tossing out what I want to do and asking people what would be best. I think I''m actualy going to start another thread to see about getting more feedback on what other boats would be good for the task at hand. 

I will of course, look into these boats you suggested immediatley. 

Thank you. 

-- James


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

James, 
in your thread above you make reference to Tritons with "corded" deck - it seems you believe some were built with solid glass decks? Is that correct?
I don''t know that this is not true, but I would be very surprised if it were, and would assume that they carry a weight penalty in a boat already pretty heavy.

Maybe there''s some Trion expert who can clarify this subject...

Regards


----------



## jbarros (Jul 30, 2002)

well, I''ve heard that they do. Once agian, the triton isnt a fast boat as it is, but she''s well built. 

I got the information from the Triton One Design Class of San Francisco Bay web site. they have an "about the Triton" link (off site) which points to this somewhat biased note. 

http://home.netcom.com/~suter/triton.html



In the early ''60''s Aeromarine built some 125 boats. They''re easily distinguished from their East Coast cousins. East Coast boats have wooden coamings and wooden trim. The California built boats are all plastic. Ralph Beauregard, long time owner and racer of #150, Rascal II flat out claims, "West coast boats are built better than East Coast. The Sausalito bunch were much better boat builders than Pearson ever was. West Coast boats have no balsa in the decks. None. They''re pure glass." 

It also has some interesting notes about the west coast boats. They''re supposedly heavier all around, which makes for a less "Fun" boat, but a more sutable boat for offshore or "less fun" bad weather situations. 

Like I said, I''m still new to all this, so feel free to corect me or my sources when either are wrong. 

Thanks Agian. 

-- James


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Pearson and Light Air*

Another important point is that the Pearson Triton is faster in "light air." Unless we live in a world where 10-20 winds are constant? I think not! Anywho here is a good list from another source.

Atom Voyages | Voyages Aboard the Sailboat Atom - Good Old Boats List - choosing a small voyaging sailboat


----------



## sailordave (Jun 26, 2001)

I can tell you that ALL THINGS CONSIDERED.... heavy for it's size, short LWL, etc. the Triton will move right along. It's got better performance than you would suspect. 
That said, a Bristol 32 is one FINE looking boat and has a little more room although, yes, it does cost more.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

As far as I know all Tritons and virtually all sailboats built in the last 30 or so years have a cored deck. The reason is that without a core of some kind the deck isn't stiff enough. A friend lives on his Spencer 35 and his deck is not cored though plenty strong enough. When you walk on his foredeck there is a bit of spring to it - coring eliminates this. The MK 2 version of this boat used core. Whatever boat you decide on check the deck for sponginess that indicates water intrusion into the core. After you find one that you like and have checked out to the best of your ability have it surveyed. If you would like to read more about recoring and Tritons as well as other boats see this link: The Plastic Classic Forum • Index page
Virtually everybody on this site is recoring or modifying their boat in some way.
Brian


----------



## Delirious (Dec 16, 2001)

Cored decks and hulls have enough advantages that they were and are used. Stiffness, weight, elimination of condensation. Cored decks and hulls can be stronger than non. Just as your bones have a mushy marrow - a hollow tube is stiffer and resists bending more than a solid one . . . of the same weight.

I would not pass or fail any design just because it used a balsa cored deck. Have it surveyed. Very possible some prior owner(s) corrected any problem areas or routine maintenance has allowed the balsa to remain stiff and dry without *needing* a correction.

Triton #1 is on the same lake as us and undergoing restoration. The deck fittings are being rebedded but, as far as I know, the original core is in place. I can check if you like.

Our Pearson 31-2 had some balsa deck issues that were corrected and it passed the survey I had done before buying her. Required digging out some balsa and replacing it with filled epoxy. Don't assume balsa is a disease.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

FWIW I spent a lot of time cruising on a small schooner that would make a Triton seem luxurious. I was a lot younger then and my priorities were different. If the boat is solid then you can add things as you go. There is no shortage of people who are happy to sell you anything you might think you'd like.

These days I'd call anyone who did what I did then a complete idiot with no sense, or regard for personal safety, but you know what ? I survived and so are thousands of others who are out there right now being just as foolhardy.

The west coast Tritons were built with solid decks.

Cores rot. Decks, Hulls, whatevers...if/when they get wet the balsa rots. There are undeniable advantages to using a core, and you're hardpressed to find a boat that doesn't have some type of core somewhere, but they will degrade over time.

Good Luck


----------



## mhoughton (Sep 12, 2009)

Love the Tritons. I sail with a group of Tritons out of Annapolis. I myself have two of them - both "free" boats I have yet to sail on. They are beautiful, seaworthy boats with a great motion. I have heard some complain about the weather helm, however, I have crewed on boat's whose skippers knew how to trim them to neutral helm. I have heard people who prefer the west coast decks due to no maintenance. The cored decks are a little more solid so I've been told, as long as they're properly maintained.

Good luck in your choice.

Matt


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

*Just for the record...*

The Bristol 32 is solid fiberglass, no wood cores, and the decks are solid as concrete floors.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2016)

I own #405 and doing a refit for extensive travel in 2017 , solid as a rock , responsive and when I walk away from the slip she turns my head every time 
Yes she is not a racehorse but a draft horse and out there I prefer that ( transom solid fibreglas thickness 1"1/4 you can split rocks with that boat and if you start to travel you will hit objects floating and below surface 
Other than a larger lazarett the alberg 30 is the same boat ( not as pretty a transom however on the alberg)
I installed an outboard well also with the help of James Baldwin ( Atom voyages ) and got rid of the stinky greasy bilge , now it's pleasant down below and it's easy to repair or change an outboard 
Good luck with whatever you get it's wonderful being out there , Harald


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Good luck with whatever you get...


Not that it's important or anything- but yours was the first post in this thread since 2009. The OP hasn't checked in to this forum in a year and a half.


----------



## turboduck (Jun 25, 2014)

Given that this is an old thread, there may still be folks shopping for Tritons. Add Columbia 29s and Defenders to the search. My 53 year old hull #37 has no hull, rudder or deck issues; and doesn't leak anywhere. I am rebuilding the mast support, and she needs a paint job, otherwise she's still ready to get back out there. And, if I may be so bold, sails a little better than a Triton. Sorry she's not for sale.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

turboduck said:


> Given that this is an old thread, there may still be folks shopping for Tritons. Add Columbia 29s and Defenders to the search. My 53 year old hull #37 has no hull, rudder or deck issues; and doesn't leak anywhere. I am rebuilding the mast support, and she needs a paint job, otherwise she's still ready to get back out there. And, if I may be so bold, sails a little better than a Triton. Sorry she's not for sale.


It may be an old thread but members rarely look at old threads. Start a new thread.


----------

